# Trinity River Monster



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Took a trip to Livingston and decided to see what was happening at the Dam. Got to the Gazebo overlooking the river and saw they had about 7 gates open. I also saw some gar rolling in that beautiful river water.

Went home and got the boat, after securing some big red carp for bait over the phone. The gar seem to love cut up carp over most anything.

Made it to the ramp and launched and headed to the east side in the deeper water, where there have been some gar seemingly stacked in there.

To make a long story short, after about 3 hours and not a whole lot of action, I had another run on one of my rods. Nice and easy, my bait clicker started making a racket.I flipped the switch and started free spooling the 20 pound test line out, with a Berkley steel leader, attached to a about a 4/0 hook. Nothing fancy, but a little finesse, for those big gar that know when something is up.

I got the hook up, nice and smooth like and told my buddy to pull both anchors. I knew I had a pretty good fish on. This fish pulled me, my buddy, my 17 foot Jon Boat and a 40 HP Johnson all over the upper portion of the Trinity River, by the Dam.

When this fish came up, with it's gills flared out, it looked like a dinosaur. It expelled oxygen out of its lungs or air bladder before it showed itself and it was like something out of a jaws movie. My buddy said he was getting scared and we need to cut whatever it was loose.

I said hang in there and lets get this thing landed. Another buddy of mine came over and gave us a gaff and an aluminum baseball bat. One of the short ones, just for this case scenario. The whole time, this fish was pulling us across the river.

Everytime it showed it's head, it got a lick with the bat and down it would go, peeling line. It pulled us all the way across the river and was going in the chute or cut on the west side. I'm holding on for dear life, when my Catfish "Ugly Stick" snaps in two.Now I'm hand lining this thing in,the best I can, while still holding tension, with the Ambassadeur 6500.

It was a sight to see, with the rod broke in half and me still trying to fight this fish. There were alot of spectators by this time and at least a half hour has passed. Finally after telling my buddy where the brain is on a gar and him not understanding me, I grab the line and the bat and give him the knockout blow. He hangs a gaff in it and hoist the beast in the boat.

I have to hand it to this fish. She put up one heck of a fight. After a few pics, I headed to a place to clean her and within a short time the 53 pounds of meat was double bagged and on ice. Ready for some meat cleaver action, to cut into manageable pieces, then going in the freezer.

Please enjoy the pics.

Nothing and I mean nothing went to waste on this fish.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

*Pics*

Afew more pics.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I forgot to add, that this fish weighed 123 pounds and was about 6 feet 8 inches long. Where was Dbullard and Shadslinger when you needed them??


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome fish and great story!! Congrats!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Holy Moly !!!!!!!! thats why they call you GATOR GAR, great fish thanks for the story and the pics.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Great story, I just showed my son the pics (getting ready for school) and each time I scrolled down for more pics his eyes got bigger and BIGGER.

Great Catch


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great story, I cannot believe you landed that monster after your rod broke in half!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dude, you're Batman!!! awesome!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Great Job! Great Story. Hope to meet up with you one day when I'm down Livingston way.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Way to go, that is a great story and catch. Thing looks about as close to catching a dinosaur as you can get.
So is gar good to eat? (excuse in ignorance on this, just never thought about keeping one, and have only caught a few 5-10lb 'ers) Just guessing that they are a ***** to clean with the thick scales


Again congrats on a heck of a fish


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sir, you have definately earned your name!

Great story!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

DANG! What a monster! I never seen one that big! Good thing you had some help(bat,gaff) otherwise that fish may have gotten away. Nice post!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WTG! They should have had you on that show "River Monsters" That one there was bigger than the one they caught on the show.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> WTG! They should have had you on that show "River Monsters" That one there was bigger than the one they caught on the show.


Took the words right out of my mouth!

Awesome catch and story - thanks for sharing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I would have been no help GG, lol. Except for yelling. Awesome fish.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Great fish story that ended with the pictures to prove it. Greenie coming.


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

how do you cook them so they taste good


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I sent you a PM about fishing with your dad.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Holy Tolido!
Send Ugly stick a link to this report, your bound to get some type of free products!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

you did good Buddy !! wtg


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

GOOD NITE GG!!! I've seen some big gar in my day and that one almost takes the cake. Nicely done!! And I thought Ugly Sticks couldn't break. I guess with something that big, it will. LOL.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

i thought ugly sticks wernt supposed to break.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

jmack said:


> i thought ugly sticks wernt supposed to break.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang, 2coolers came out of the woodwork to comment on this that I have never seen online. Nothing like an awesome fish to bring them out. I have fished with ugly sticks for years and have some with no guides left, handle gone, but never broke one.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> Dang, 2coolers came out of the woodwork to comment on this that I have never seen online. Nothing like an awesome fish to bring them out. I have fished with ugly sticks for years and have some with no guides left, handle gone, but never broke one.


Ditto. Most of my combos are with ugly sticks.


----------



## madsonz (May 15, 2009)

wow that is an episode on River Monsters


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bump, it's a cool post.
SS


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

madsonz said:


> wow that is an episode on River Monsters


I take it yall did see the episode of river monsters where he fished the Trinity for Alligator Gar?


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG GG.....good story....great fish.....


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Just thought I would say, Academy In Beaumont, replaced my rods. They were very helpful and understanding. These were the "Catfish Series" Ugly Stiks. The first rod broke 5 minutes into a fight and the second rod broke about 35 minutes into the fight. The drags were set right and the rods still broke. My rods are kept in my garage away from the elements of the outside. they have caught many, many gars in the past and never failed. both rods broke in the thicker part of the bottom section, where the top section attached to it.

Just wanted to clear it up and thank Academy9Beaumont) for replacing my rods. The do make a racket, when they shatter under a load.


----------



## CRAPPIEWAGONMASTER (Feb 10, 2008)

*That Was Fun!*

I had almost as much fun reading that story as you did catching the fish. Very well told!!!!! I could feel the action as I was reading. No matter if I'm Crappie fishing or Bass fishing, I always toss out a heavy line for a passing monster. Never caught anything like that!!!!! Great job!


----------

